# 1750 point counts-as grey knights army list. comments and criticim's apprechiated.



## chaoz2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

well ive recently returned to the hobby after a 2 year exile and found myself picking up grey knights (not only because i can/have salvaged some models from previous armies but because i like the fluffy concept i have in mind for it....)

(im not to sure on if points values for wargear are legal to post on forums so ill leave them out incase.)

HQ:
Lord kaldor draigo 
:Take paladin squads as troops.

Brotherhood champion 
psybolt ammunition 
Digital weapons 

HQ total :385 points

Troops:
(paladin squads can be taken as troops due to draigo's special rule.)
6 x paladins: 
apothecaries' narthecium 
psybolt ammunition 
1 nemesis force halbeard (apothecary) - free
5 (with nemesis force words) making nemesis force swords 
and stormbolters master-crafted
apothecary's nemesis force halbeard
total for squad : 475 points

Paladin squad 2 
6 x paladins 
psybolt ammunition 
psycannon 
4 nemesis force halberd 
1 deamon hammer 
1 nemesis force sword 
all weapons master crafted 
total for squad : 435 points

Grey knight strike squad
3 additional grey knights 
incinerator 
3 nemesis force swords
3 nemesis force halberds 
nemesis deamon hammer 
psybolt ammunition 
justicar - both storm bolter and nemesis force sword master-crafted 
Total for squad : 235 points

total for troops : 1145 points 

Razorback 
twin linked las-cannon 

Razorback 
twin linked las-cannon

Razorback 
twin linked assualt cannon 
psybolt ammunition 

Razorback : 
twin linked assualt cannon 
psybolt ammunition 

total for transports- 345 points

Heavy support 

Landraider : 255 points
psybolt ammunition 

total : 1750 points

now the plan for the list is to have the squads as anti infantry/objective takers while the tanks provide anti vehicle firepower and act as a distraction for the enemies fire.

comments and criticims would be apprechiated.

chaoz2010.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

A few points to consider:
Apothecaries are not worth their points. Drop them and get more troops or weapons.
Swords are not especially useful on non-Terminators, as they only get the benefit of the special rule if they already have an Invulnerable save.
Razorbacks are "Dedicated Transports" and can only be taken as squad upgrades. You only have one squad that can take one (Paladin's don't have the option to take Razorbacks), so you can only take one in the army unless you have more squads with them as an upgrade option (Purifier, Purgation or Strike squads).
Unfortunately there aren't many options for anti-vehicle ranged weaponry platforms in the Grey Knights. Your best bet would be Dreadnoughts, though they're obviously more expensive than Razorbacks. The Psyrifleman (Dread with two T/L Autocannons and Psybolt Ammo) is a popular choice. Lascannon and Missile Launcher is also good for anti-vehicle.


----------

